# Best motherboard fit for AMD Phenom 9600 under or around 150.00???



## TJoshX

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum and am thinking about building a new computer for the first time ever. I don't do any high performance gaming like WoW or CS just a rather simple 2d graphics based game called "Tibia". Aside from that I use it for pretty much normal everyday word processing and internet use. 

I want to go with one of the new AMD Phenom Quad Core processors. I'm looking at the black edition 9600 Phenom. Anyone know the best affordable match for this processor?

These are two I am currently looking at...

ASUS M3A AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard

MSI K9A2 Platinum AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard

you can opare them here on newegg.com...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mList=N82E16813130136,N82E16813131234&bop=And

My question is whether or not the MSI is better then the ASUS or if there is an even better bang for the buck out there? 
Also how exactly does the quality of the mother board effect the overall cpu performance? I want to build this on somewhat of a budget (800.00 range) but on the same note i'm ok with spending money for quality.

Thanks,

Josh

I have a whole computer pieced together through newegg.com if anyone could look at everthing I have selected and give me feedback that would be great. I can e-mail you the product list.


----------



## Instinct5

ill sell you a M3A brand new in the box


----------



## TJoshX

If I go with this one how much? Combo'd with the processor, i'm getting it from Newegg for 62.00.

Thanks,

Josh

Offnote, can you not send PMs on this board?


----------



## zer0_c00l

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130136   149..00 after rebate...has a better chipset 790fx


----------



## StrangleHold

If your going with a AM2+ board, forget that Asus or MSI board. The Asus has outdated Voltage regulators and capacitors and from what I hear the MSI is buggie at best, never cared for MSI boads anyway. From lower to upper end in my opinion
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128081

My Favorite
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136041


----------



## Shane

aSUS OR MSI are great boards....its boards like ECS you want to stay away from


----------



## Vizy

TJoshX said:


> If I go with this one how much? Combo'd with the processor, i'm getting it from Newegg for 62.00.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Josh
> 
> Offnote, can you not send PMs on this board?



yea u can send PM's here, bu u need to have atleast 100 posts first though. and why not just put ur product list up onto the forum? better than sending it thorugh emails.


----------



## StrangleHold

Nevakonaza said:


> aSUS OR MSI are great boards....its boards like ECS you want to stay away from


 
Oh yea Asus are good boards but that one is cheap made compaired to the comparable model Gigabyte. Now we differ on MSI, I like there video cards really well but have had to many problems with there boards over the years, but there are better than PCchips - Asrock - ECS. Gigabyte - But Asus and DFI have treated me really well as far as on no screwed up boards or DOAs or really buggie bios over the last few years. Used to use alot of Epox - Soyo and Abit boards. Think Abit it trying to make a come back, got bought out a year or two ago. They use to be really stable/ overclocking boards.


----------



## TJoshX

Ok so first time computer builder here. I do not play any high end graphics games like WoW, CS, or Half-Life. I do play a 2d graphics based game named "Tibia" but this game doesn't require a lot. I will be using it for office applications and internet use. I am a 25 year old high school biology teacher.

Shopping Cart: Newegg.com


SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model SH-S203N - OEM 
        Item #: N82E16827151154
        Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
        $29.99

APEVIA X-TELSTAR-JR S-Type X-TSJST-BL Blue / Black Steel ATX Mid          Tower Computer Case - Retail 
        Item #: N82E16811144214
        Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
        $79.99

SAMSUNG HD250HJ 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
        Item #: N82E16822152107
        Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy
        $62.99

EVGA 512-P2-N756-TR GeForce 8600GT 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
        Item #: N82E16814130292
        Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

    	$30.00 Mail-in Rebate
      	$109.99

APEVIA ATX-CW500WP4 ATX 500W Power Supply - Retail 
        Item #: N82E16817148027
        Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

        $15.00 Mail-in Rebate
        $39.99

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail 
        Item #: N82E16835118019
        Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

    	-$26.00 Instant
        $79.99
        $53.99


ASUS M3A AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 
         Item #: N82E16813131234
         Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy

AMD Phenom 9600 Agena 2.3GHz Socket AM2+ 95W Quad-Core Processor Model HD960ZWCGDBOX - Retail 
         Item #: N82E16819103244
         Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy

    	-$25.00 Combo
        $318.99
        $293.99


Crucial Ballistix 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT25664AA804 - Retail 
              Item #: N82E16820148183
              Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy

Crucial Gizmo! 2GB Flash Drive (USB2.0 Portable) Model JDOD2GB-730 - Retail 
              Item #: N82E16820148153
              Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

    	-$12.99 Combo
        $5.00 Mail-in Rebate
        $122.98
        $109.99

    Subtotal: 	$780.92
    Calculate Shipping
    Zip Code: 04092 	Shipping: 	$30.05


    No Payment until October 2008 with your Newegg Preferred Account
    Grand Total: 	$810.97


So these are all the specs to the new machine I am looking at. Key things I am looking for are as follows...

1.) I want an AMD Quad Core- the 9600 Black Edition (2.3GHz) is $40 more then the 9500 (2.2GHz). Is it worth the extra money?

2.) Motherboard? I selected the ASUS one above because I knew it matched and was part of a combo. If there is a better product I should be looking at please stear me the right way. Ideal would be around 100.00 but up to 150.00 is ok.

3.) I have heard the heat-sink that comes with this processor is not the greatest and that I should look to replace it. I know NOTHING about heat-sinks, Zalman was a name recommended to me, the fan above seems to be middle of the road?
** this other fan was recommended to me here on this board:

ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 120mm 2-ball UFO Bearing / Transparent CPU Cooler - Retail 
    Item #: N82E16835887011
    Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
    -$10.00 Instant
    $10.00 Mail-in Rebate 	

    $59.99
    $49.99 

4.) RAM- I have heard good things about Crucial Ballistix. However I have heard that when running 4GB that some CPUs can only read 3GB? Can someone explain this and am I then just better going with 3GB?

5.) OS- Vista or XP Pro? I have not heard great things about vista...

6.) I have a Samsung burner and hard drive selected. I know Samsung through home entertainment and know they make great products. How are their computer components?

7.) Lastly, I obviously want to build something for as little money as possible but on the same note don't mind spending money on quality. The 800.00 range is about the peak of what I want to spend.


Thanks for the help guys,

Josh


----------



## TJoshX

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Joyce P

1.  The $40 isn't worth it for the extra .1GHz but it will be worth it for the black edition if you plan on overclocking.  The black edition is the OC'ers chip.

2.  Asus makes good, reliable motherboards.  That particular one has the 770i chipset right?  If so it should get the job done.  Gigabyte also makes OC'able boards in that price range.

3.  I don't know much about heatsinks and fans either.  Zalman is a name that floats around a lot but I don't have any first hand experience with them.

4.  It will depend on your motherboard how much max RAM it can run.  Some boards can handle 8GB's or more.  4GB is a lot of RAM for today's software.  Personally I think 2GB fine if you're running Windows XP.  If you're running intensive software, multitasking, or running Vista you might want to consider 3GB or 4GB for safekeeping.  

5.  I love Vista but I'm about the one person in ten who do.  Most people prefer XP and I run XP on my gaming machine because Vista is resource hungry.  I like it on my laptop and internet CPU though, I think it's a big improvement from XP.  A lot of the criticisms, like it's all buggy, are true though.

6. Don't know, I just stick to Western Digital and Seagate for hard drives and Sony for opticals.  

7. Factor in the cost of Windows and you're all set.  If you want to spend a few extra bucks for insurance buy a better quality power supply.  It might pay off in the long run.  Have fun with it.  =)

- Joyce


----------

